# My New Humi



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

My New Humi


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice! Makes me think of how I need to expand to a new one...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats a beautiful humi*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

love the new unit ,time to fill er up bro!!!and love the Saprano gar


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice humi, kind of looks like my desktop.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice and shiny. Nice pick up!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a nice looking humi bro!!! Nice looking smokes in there too.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice humi and gars...it will be full before you know it...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

niiice man, i like the iMac too. looks like mine !! i got the 24incher. love it !!
did you get that seasoned allready ??


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Narly finish! Nice!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice humi


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet humi!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks really nice!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Love the Tatuajes and the Cabaiguans. 

Jason


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

redbeard said:


> niiice man, i like the iMac too. looks like mine !! i got the 24incher. love it !!
> did you get that seasoned allready ??


its all good and ready to run...seasoned it for a week


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice humi, cool ashtray too!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats pretty slick!!!congrats!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Love the finish on that!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You're on your way


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice loking humi


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That sure is purdy!

Nice selection too!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice new wood and "O" in the background. Gonna have to call you EKGOTGOODZ.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweeet humi brother!! Great wood and a beautiful finish!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice humi Edward!! He will soon be too small!! 
Love your gar-selection too!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Pretty Humi!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Love the woodgrain and inlay on that bad boy - nice humidor. The stash is top-notch as well!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is one quality humidor. You heard it here first...you're gonna run out of room before you know it!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very glossy. Nice. Nice selection of sticks in there as well.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Looking humi!!!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice humi...mines is already overflowing! You will be there before you know it...it's trap, listen to everyone! You can't go wrong with the CAO Soprano sticks...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice looking box ya got there.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice but it looks lonely...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice humi. good selection in there as well


----------

